# Anyone want to photo shop 2 photos for me?



## BennyBoy77 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok guys I have a picture of a bloke surrounded by naked chics with machine guns holding him hostage. 

I also have a photo of my mate Rob standing next to his dirtbike and wanted to see if anyone was up for the challenge of blending the two together?

Would be a great laugh for us if someone with the skills could produce the goods!

As I don't want to post up any pics that may offend, if you feel like having a shot please send me a PM with an email address I can send pics too!

Cheers from the land down under 

Ben


----------



## redtippmann (Sep 6, 2008)

no one can pm u yet
and ill give it a try email me, email in signature


----------



## BennyBoy77 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll send you a email now mate...

How come nobody can  PM ME?


----------



## redtippmann (Sep 6, 2008)

you have to be a forum member for 10 days


----------

